# American Flyer Defender 234 Wiring



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi, I've recently started fixing the engine to my Defender set. I still have to get a couple cars to complete the set, but for now I need to get the locomotive running. I might've mentioned it before, I thought it was missing a lot of parts because there was very little inside, but as I found out it was still repairable- I had to get the E-Unit, motor truck, and a few other minor things like the truck covers. I have those parts installed now, but I can't figure out how to wire it. I have the wiring diagram, but it's hard to interpret. Could anyone post pictures of the locomotive with shell removed and tell me where the wires should be soldered? The new E-Unit also appears to have one coil wire with a ring terminal on it and one without- how should I attach the wire that doesn't have the metal ring to whichever wire it needs to be connected to? Right now the locomotive doesn't have any wires in it, the parts are there but there's no wires attached to them. If it matters I have the more rare version, I think it's the long step version. Thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

400E Blue Comet said:


> Hi, I've recently started fixing the engine to my Defender set. I still have to get a couple cars to complete the set, but for now I need to get the locomotive running. I might've mentioned it before, I thought it was missing a lot of parts because there was very little inside, but as I found out it was still repairable- I had to get the E-Unit, motor truck, and a few other minor things like the truck covers. I have those parts installed now, but I can't figure out how to wire it. I have the wiring diagram, but it's hard to interpret. Could anyone post pictures of the locomotive with shell removed and tell me where the wires should be soldered? The new E-Unit also appears to have one coil wire with a ring terminal on it and one without- how should I attach the wire that doesn't have the metal ring to whichever wire it needs to be connected to? Right now the locomotive doesn't have any wires in it, the parts are there but there's no wires attached to them. If it matters I have the more rare version, I think it's the long step version. Thanks.


Sorry, I don't have it, or can't seem to find it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you have the Defender set the engine is the 21234 C&O with the mechanical ringing bell. The set was catalogued for 3 years, 1959 through 1961. The short step is the more rare version, late production for use with Pikemaster track. The complete parts list is on pages 241 and 242 of the factory service manual, viewable at myflyertrains.org. A wiring diagram is available in the repair clinics section of the Port Lines site. It is included in the generic GP7 listing.
I trust you are aware the consist of this set was not the same over the 3 years of production.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi,
I've had a busy few weeks, sorry for the late reply, just letting everyone know I should be able to work on this soon. Thanks for the resources AmFlyer.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

How's this?


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

That's the picture I've been using, some parts are okay but other part of it are unclear. It seems like something on the E-Unit coil is missing because one of the wires coming off has a metal piece on it but the other wire coming out of the coil is just coil wire with nothing to attach other wires to. Does anyone have a picture of the locomotive with the shell off so I could see the wiring?


----------

